# NOOB w/Alpine 7307/Soundstream Reference 200S install questions



## 02guy (May 28, 2014)

Hey everyone, I'm wondering how I may possibly hook up an iPod input to this program... Not too keen on the cassette/FM plan as I don't want to wear out my belt and FM is spotty. 

Bluetooth would be OK with some extra gear purchase (if possible?) but a hard-wired option would be preferred. 

Is there some piece of gear that I could plug into the amp alongside the deck with a dual RCA input splitter? Taking the deck apart and soldering isn't worth it for me; I will stick to the tapes then...

All this stuff is going into a 1972 BMW and it's going to be period-erriffic. 

Again, Alpine 7307 cassette and Soundstream Reference 200S into ADS 300i speakers in the parcel shelf and speakers in the kick panels next year. 
I will get some photos up tomorrow if there's interest but I thought I'd throw this out there in case there's a quick answer! 
Thanks so much from the NOOB OF THE YEAR... I know very little about car audio installation.


----------



## wurgerd9 (Mar 22, 2013)

So you have a 2002? Cool, I have a 320is with an old school system. Anyway, if the deck has RCA outputs (or DIN that can be adapted to RCA) one option is to get any equalizer that has dual inputs and just install that after the deck and before the amp. They usually then have a button to choose which source you are using so in one position it would take the signal from the deck and in the other position it would take the signal from an ipod and just pass it on to the amp. You either use the ipod for volume level, or if you have an eq with a volume control, you can use that instead. I did this once in a 1966 Mustang using a Clarion EQS-746. One downside is that it would not be a period correct unit. (though maybe you could hide it in the glovebox or something like that.) There were some that had dual inputs way back when, but they are a bit harder to find. Look on ebay for a Rockford Fosgate PA-1 to see a period correct one.


----------



## 02guy (May 28, 2014)

Hey thanks wurgerd9! I hadn't thought of this but *DUH* this is the same setup I have in my garage! OOPS. 
I will look into that Clarion model you mentioned for the glove box... seems like a good option. 
Is your BMW an E21 or E30? I would be pleased to own either one if I had a bigger garage... 
Cheers!


----------



## wurgerd9 (Mar 22, 2013)

Your Welcome! Mine is an 83 E21. If you wanted to see a few pictures of the installs, you could see either on the thread "Old School Builds I've seen the collections Let's see the installs" My Mustang (since sold) is on page 2 and the Bimmer on page 4. Love to see some of you 02 when it's done. That is an awesome old Alpine deck and great choices for amp and speakers. I was looking for some A/D/S rear plates for mine but couldn't find any at the time or for the right price.


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

All I can say is do not attempt to change that cassette belt yourself. Those decks are a freaking nightmare inside. Not service friendly at all. I know...I have one that's a doorstop. Changed the belt, a bunch of wires broke solder connections, had it resoldered, then another wire broke when I was bench testing it and it shorted out.


----------

